
Ask HN: What are some good gift ideas for hacker types? - TimesUp
It&#x27;s that time of year and some ideas would be appreciated.
======
yoodenvranx
I might be kind of strange in this regard but: I hate getting physical
presents!

At the moment there are only a few very specific things which I really want or
need so buying me something random will just result in wasted money on the
presenters side and wasted storage space in my side. Right now I have about 15
unread books next to my bed, I have all the tools (software,
mechanical/electrical tools) I will ever need, I have about 5 bicycles which I
don't use and the only hobby I have right now is fitness and writing my PhD
thesis.

If you want to present me something then either present me an Amazon coupon
for the unlikely case that I want to order something specific in the net half
year or invite me to a nice restaurant.

------
xradionut
Here's what I tell my wife's family and my family. If you feel like gifting,
DO NOT get us physical gifts, we don't have the space and there's a 99.99%
chance you will not be right in your gift selection.

We'd love to have a call or card, but if you must spend money, gift cards to
specific merchants, (insert list), or cash are acceptable.

------
elyrly
[http://www.raspberrypi.org/](http://www.raspberrypi.org/)

~~~
ChickeNES
[http://beagleboard.org/products/beaglebone%20black](http://beagleboard.org/products/beaglebone%20black)

------
angrycoder
Get them a nice mechanical keyboard. -
[http://elitekeyboards.com/](http://elitekeyboards.com/)

Xkcd volume 0 - [http://www.amazon.com/xkcd-0-Randall-
Munroe/dp/0615314465/](http://www.amazon.com/xkcd-0-Randall-
Munroe/dp/0615314465/)

A subscription to Hacker Monthly -
[http://hackermonthly.com/store.html](http://hackermonthly.com/store.html)

~~~
ladybro
I see a lot of people mention mechanical keyboards on here. What's the hype
around them? What makes them preferable to another external keyboard?

~~~
Piromancer
In a conventional keyboard, the point at which the switch closes is also the
point where the key bottoms out, plus or minus the amount of give that the
rubber spring-membrane provides. The typing feel they provide is both
impactful and gummy - you push a key until it stops abruptly, like mashing a
finger down on your desk directly, and then you have to lift your finger off
the key entirely to let it release. Trying to lighten the impacts can lead to
missing keypresses, especially on an older keyboard.

On a mechanical keyboard (mine has Cherry MX Browns), the point at which the
switches close is before the key bottoms out. Depending on the switch type,
the closing point can be felt, too. They're also driven back by mechanical
springs, rather than a rubber membrane. So, rather than mash the keys until
they stop to guarantee a letter press, the typing feel is lighter and more
controlled. It's also much bouncier, thanks to the springs - like bouncing on
a trampoline, rather than trying to jump on a hard floor.

I went from old-school gummy keyboards (Yay ancient Dell hardware) to laptop-
style scissors keyboards, and when my last one died, I splurged and got a
mechanical keyboard instead. It's similar to a laptop-style keyboard feel,
where there is a very definite point of engagement rather than tons of mush.
However, the throw is still long, and the bounce-back is a new experience.

It's all about feel - definitely look around and see if you can borrow one (or
multiple - there are a half-dozen different flavors of mechanical switch from
Cherry alone) to try before spending the not-insignificant amount of money to
buy one.

~~~
flueedo
If I may ask, do you play any pc games while using this keyboard? I'm not a
gamer myself but someone I might buy this to is.

~~~
tcpekin
People who play games (I for one) like mechanical keyboards. I'd say the three
main key switches provided by Cherry are the Cherry MX Blue, Brown, and Red,
in that order from typing oriented to gaming oriented. The Blues are loud and
have a clicky feel, while the Browns are quieter, but still have the clicky
feel, and the Reds are simply linear switches without any sort of tactile
click. I personally have browns and love them but reds are more gaming
oriented, due to the lack of tactile feedback impeding the switch and the
lightest force to actuate. There are several other types of Cherry switches,
as well as high end options (Topre, etc. ). This was a long answer, but yes,
mechanical keyboards are great for gaming as well as general use.

[1] [http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/mechanical-keyboard-
guide](http://www.wasdkeyboards.com/mechanical-keyboard-guide)

------
honzzz
I think it's a good idea to give something that the person would never buy,
something totally different than the things they encounter on daily basis. I
got an art book once - 'woman as an inspiration', a collection of famous
paintings depicting women. I loved it and I am pretty sure I would never ever
buy that myself. I also love gifts that you do - I got a trip to Valencia
once, that was pretty cool.

~~~
xradionut
This often backfires. My MIL got me scented candles. WTF?!

------
imwhimsical
Why do we treat "hackers" as some sort of mythical beasts who belong to a
whole different race altogether? Now, I'm not saying you're doing that, but
this is something I've observed quite a lot. Especially with those "X for
Hackers" etc..

Answering your question — it differs from person to person. I personally
wouldn't be interested in receiving a new router, for example, but I do know
people who would. I'd like a typewriter more, to be honest. But that's just
me.

Lastly, a good gift is one that comes with sincerity. It doesn't matter what
it is, as long as its sender sends along warm wishes and sincere affection.

~~~
Splendor
This is no different than something like "gifts for photographers".

------
jerryr
Some things that came quickly to mind.

=Computing=

* Clacky keyboards and clacky keyboard accessories: [http://shop.daskeyboard.com](http://shop.daskeyboard.com), [http://elitekeyboards.com](http://elitekeyboards.com)

* Liquid cooling kits: [http://koolance.com](http://koolance.com)

* Lattice ECP3 Versa (PCI-E FPGA kit): [http://www.latticesemi.com/en/Products/DevelopmentBoardsAndK...](http://www.latticesemi.com/en/Products/DevelopmentBoardsAndKits/LatticeECP3VersaDevelopmentKit.aspx)

=Tools=

* Stuff from Jetbrains: [http://www.jetbrains.com](http://www.jetbrains.com)

* Sublime Text: [http://www.sublimetext.com](http://www.sublimetext.com)

* Reveal and/or Spark Inspector: [http://revealapp.com](http://revealapp.com), [http://sparkinspector.com](http://sparkinspector.com)

* Fluid: [http://fluidapp.com](http://fluidapp.com)

* Several months of Linode, Rackspace, Heroku, etc.

=Hardware=

* Rascal Micro (Web-enabled, python-driven microcontroller platform): [http://rascalmicro.com](http://rascalmicro.com)

* Arduino (because Arduino): [http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo](http://arduino.cc/en/ArduinoCertified/IntelGalileo)

* Phidgets (USB physical interface components kit): [http://www.phidgets.com/products.php?category=18&product_id=...](http://www.phidgets.com/products.php?category=18&product_id=2006_1)

* TI TIVA launchpad (learn C the really hard way): [http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/tiva_c_head.html](http://www.ti.com/ww/en/launchpad/tiva_c_head.html)

* Makey Makey (Turn anything into a touch input): [http://www.makeymakey.com/](http://www.makeymakey.com/)

* Misc wearable stuff: [http://www.adafruit.com/category/65](http://www.adafruit.com/category/65)

* FPGA development board (Learn HDL): [http://www.altera.com/education/univ/materials/boards/de0-na...](http://www.altera.com/education/univ/materials/boards/de0-nano/unv-de0-nano-board.html)

* USB Logic Analyzer: [http://www.saleae.com/logic](http://www.saleae.com/logic)

* Lego MindStorms: [http://mindstorms.lego.com](http://mindstorms.lego.com) and hacking links: [http://andrew.ghost.io/hacking-lego-mindstorms-ev3-with-java...](http://andrew.ghost.io/hacking-lego-mindstorms-ev3-with-javascript)

* Sparkfun gift certificate: [https://www.sparkfun.com/gift_certificates](https://www.sparkfun.com/gift_certificates)

* Adafruit gift certificate: [http://www.adafruit.com/category/14](http://www.adafruit.com/category/14)

* A trip to Halted (bummer, no gift certificates): [http://www.halted.com](http://www.halted.com)

=Food=

* PolyScience Sous Vide: [http://cuisinetechnology.com/sousvide-creative.php](http://cuisinetechnology.com/sousvide-creative.php) (or this link: [http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Sous-Vide-Machines](http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Sous-Vide-Machines))

* PolyScience Anti-Griddle: [http://cuisinetechnology.com/the-anti-griddle.php](http://cuisinetechnology.com/the-anti-griddle.php)

* PolyScience Sonic Prep: [http://cuisinetechnology.com/sonicprep.php](http://cuisinetechnology.com/sonicprep.php)

* Actually, anything from PolyScience

* Chemicals: [http://www.biozoon.de/shop](http://www.biozoon.de/shop), [http://molecule-r.com](http://molecule-r.com), [http://www.modernistpantry.com](http://www.modernistpantry.com)

* Breville Smart Oven (also great for solder paste reflow): [http://www.brevilleusa.com/the-smart-oven-r.html](http://www.brevilleusa.com/the-smart-oven-r.html)

* iSi Thermo Whip: [http://www.isi.com/us/culinary/for-professionals/products/th...](http://www.isi.com/us/culinary/for-professionals/products/thermo-whip) and injector tips: [http://www.isi.com/us/culinary/for-professionals/products/ac...](http://www.isi.com/us/culinary/for-professionals/products/accessories/injector-tips)

* Pacojet (I would like one, please): [http://www.pacojet.com/en](http://www.pacojet.com/en)

* Gastrovac: [http://www.cookingconcepts.com/en/appliances/Gastrovac/51](http://www.cookingconcepts.com/en/appliances/Gastrovac/51)

=Other=

* A Dremel: [http://www.dremel.com](http://www.dremel.com)

* Digital Cutter: [http://www.silhouetteamerica.com](http://www.silhouetteamerica.com)

* Sugru: [http://sugru.com](http://sugru.com)

* Aerogel: [http://www.buyaerogel.com](http://www.buyaerogel.com)

* An investment account at etrade, scottrade, vanguard, fidelity, etc.

* Skill badges: [http://www.adafruit.com/category/70](http://www.adafruit.com/category/70)

* A TechShop membership: [https://secure.techshop.ws/memberships.cfm](https://secure.techshop.ws/memberships.cfm)

* Anything from United Nuclear or Information Unlimited (at your own risk): [http://www.unitednuclear.com](http://www.unitednuclear.com), [http://www.amazing1.com](http://www.amazing1.com)

* DJI Phantom 2 Vision (assuming aerial photog appeals more than quadcopter hacking): [http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-2-vision](http://www.dji.com/product/phantom-2-vision)

* AeroQuad, APM:Copter, or Crazyflie (assuming quadcopter hacking appeals more than functioning quadcopter): [http://www.aeroquadstore.com](http://www.aeroquadstore.com), [http://copter.ardupilot.com](http://copter.ardupilot.com), [http://www.bitcraze.se](http://www.bitcraze.se)

* One bitcoin (but, for etiquette's sake, be sure to remove the price tag)

Edit: adding more

~~~
bliti
I must second the Dremel as a good gift idea. It is the one power tool that I
use weekly. Its a saw, drill, sander, and more in one. I use it for many
different types of projects. Bought it in the year 2000. Its still going
strong.

~~~
tostitos1979
I got one as a gift last year. Actually, got a set of 3 tools. They have been
gathering dust. I have zero skill in woodworking but am interested in
learning. What do you use your Dremel for?

~~~
bliti
I really use it for everything. From home projects, to repairs, robotics, auto
repair, crafts, and school projects for my child. It is a very handy tool to
have. Gathering dust is not a sign of a bad tool, but a sign of a lack of
projects. Go find some. :)

------
dbalatero
This modular, snap together synthesizer kit looks awesome and I want one!

[http://littlebits.cc/kits/synth-kit](http://littlebits.cc/kits/synth-kit)

------
dyadic
My favorite gift to receive is really just spending time with the gift giver,
going out to a restaurant, maybe a show or to see a band, or a day out
somewhere.

Hacker types also have a great interest in how things are made, if you can
combine eating with a cooking class, or drinking with a trip to a brewery then
that would work well.

------
lemming
Sugru (which I think is a great gift all on its own) have an alternative
Christmas list here, focused on things that will last and are easily
repairable, plus various other things interesting for a variety of geeky
reasons.

[http://sugru.com/gift-list](http://sugru.com/gift-list)

------
iaskwhy
This year I've been recommending a donation in their name to a Watsi patient:
[https://watsi.org/](https://watsi.org/)

It's not the best match for every hacker but for those that care about what
Watsi does then it's a really amazing gift.

------
Splendor
Toolkit from iFixit: [http://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Pro-Tech-
Toolkit/IF145-072...](http://www.ifixit.com/Store/Tools/Pro-Tech-
Toolkit/IF145-072-1)

------
jurassic
Maybe I'm different than others here, but I would advise against software
tools unless you know and understand what their actual needs/wants are.
Tooling is highly personal, and they probably already have an editor they like
that is fully tweaked and configured.

Hardware toys are cool (mechanical keyboards, arduino, raspberry pi, etc), as
many others have said.

But you might consider meatspace items that are nice no matter who you are. I
just bought a nice new smartwool hat and titanium spork (for pack lunches!) at
REI for my favorite nerd.

------
skierandcoder
Things I've bought recently and other hacker types might also really enjoy:

1\. 1 year subscription to Silvrback blog:
[https://www.silvrback.com](https://www.silvrback.com)

2\. A Bitcoin. [http://www.coinbase.com](http://www.coinbase.com)

3\. Brothers Karamazov. [http://www.amazon.com/The-Brothers-Karamazov-Fyodor-
Dostoevs...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Brothers-Karamazov-Fyodor-
Dostoevsky/dp/0374528373)

------
andrewcooke
not sure how much you want to spend, but i recently built a tube (valve)
amplifier from a kit from these people
[http://www.bottlehead.com/](http://www.bottlehead.com/) \- it was about as
easy as making something can be (very good instructions) and very enjoyable.

[i guess i should add that the lowest price model - the crack otl headphone
amplifier - is not suitable for most headphones. so be careful before buying
that one.]

------
riffraff
I discovered this through reddit some days ago: 20 grams of gallium for a few
bucks

[http://www.amazon.com/Gallium-99-99%25-Pure-Grams-
Even/dp/B0...](http://www.amazon.com/Gallium-99-99%25-Pure-Grams-
Even/dp/B00BSRAH5M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1386531110&sr=8-1&keywords=gallium)

think as cool as mercury, but safer :)

~~~
gjmulhol
Gallium is pretty nasty stuff and is much harder to clean than Mercury. Try
getting a Ga droplet on your clothes; it will literally never come out. It is
also a heavy metal, so it is not something you want to play around with
outside of a closed jar. Its not THAT dangerous, but in the short run neither
is Hg, but they are both not great long term.

------
NAFV_P
Remember one thing, it's the thought that counts.

I would recommend either something that is well engineered, but old_skool -
like a Remington typewriter.

    
    
      ||
    

If you are a coder yourself, write your own present. I've seen a Christmas
card written in C with the ncurses library.

------
rabarbers
I suggest a book "A Short History of Nearly Everything":
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Short_History_of_Nearly_Every...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Short_History_of_Nearly_Everything)

------
arh68
Hacker's Delight - [http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Delight-Edition-Henry-
Warren/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Hackers-Delight-Edition-Henry-
Warren/dp/0321842685/)

EDIT: .. and a good coffeemaker. :)

------
kevinSuttle
[http://www.jordanm.co.uk/post/69537440164/the-web-
designers-...](http://www.jordanm.co.uk/post/69537440164/the-web-designers-
holiday-gift-guide-2013)

browserstack.com

safaribooksonline.com

------
znmeb
Anything totally unrelated to computers, math and hacking! Food, clothing,
printed books, sporting goods ... Really, seriously, us hard-core geeks have
all the geeky stuff we need and want!

------
francis-
Give them money - they know what they want.

------
lubujackson
[http://www.makeymakey.com/](http://www.makeymakey.com/)

------
prezjordan
My brother and I exchange little goodies from ThinkGeek. I look forward to it
every Christmas.

------
scotty79
Pendrive with wallet.dat on it.

------
natch
Mac Pro, MacBook Pro, Tesla.. or lower budget, some toys from sparkfun or
adafruit.

------
philip1209
Check out successful crowdsourcing campaigns, like Pebble, Keysmart, and
Keybit.

------
platz
Stylish clothing which makes one look good in the neighborhood.

~~~
lucaspiller
You go outside...?

------
kintamanimatt
Screen wipes. (At least if you're looking for a gag gift.)

------
MaysonL
Kevin Kelly's book: _Cool Tools._

------
sengopal
Rasberry Pi would be a great gift :)

------
gumballhead
Raspberry Pi

------
hkbarton
HHKB Pro 2 :)

------
beachstartup
high quality: whole bean coffee loose leaf tea microbrewed beer

------
davidsmith8900
\- Google Glass

